# Coasting...?



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

I rode my first 8 miles yesturday on my new bike and it was a blast. I was wondering about coasting though, do you guys coast that much? I know that I have seen riders pedaling the whole way down a hill but when I get to about 25mph in my highest gear I cannot spin it fast enough, Do I just try to keep my cadence for the climb coming out of the hill? This may even be a dumb question but I wanted to ask.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like you really need to work on your cadance and ability to pedal faster (no offence) or I'm not understanding the scenario here. I see from another thread that your bike has a 50 up front and 11 in the back. If that's not enough to catch up with 25mph that means your best effort only gets you to 70RPM (rough estimate). Pedaling at 70, while pretty low, isn't necessarily an issue but as a best effort....something ain't right here. Are you sure you were in the 50 not the 34? 


Anyway, The only time I coast is down hill when I don't want to go faster because of fear or if I'm in a pace line and need to slow down (although sometimes I'll brake and pedal at the same time instead just to keep my rhythm). That's in theory, in reality I'll coast when a need a mini-break too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

+1. Pretty much sums it up. In the 50/ 11 and doing about 25 MPH your cadence would be around 70, so if this isn't sustainable it's an area to work on. That doesn't mean you need to go for your next ride and not drop below 70 or stop pedaling, but slowly build up to a higher cadence. Very common for noobs.

There's no rule, but I tend to pedal constantly, unless there's a reason not to (like in some tighter turns), but that's mostly because I've built up this runners mentality that I want to keep a rhythm, but that's just me.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

There is no doubt in my mind that it is probably a noob thing and I am not spinning fast enough. I know for a fact that I was on my 50 chainring because I found that on the short loop that I did I didnt really need to go to the 34 that much. I was comfortable in the 50 for the short climbs I had. My top speed was 35 on one downhill and I tried to pedal but it wasnt happening. 

+1 on the little rest _Hank Stamper _I think I coasted some due to being unconditioned...but I know I will get there.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kerob said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that it is probably a noob thing and I am not spinning fast enough. I know for a fact that I was on my 50 chainring because I found that on the short loop that I did I didnt really need to go to the 34 that much. I was comfortable in the 50 for the short climbs I had. *My top speed was 35 on one downhill and I tried to pedal but it wasnt happening. *
> 
> 
> +1 on the little rest _Hank Stamper _I think I coasted some due to being unconditioned...but I know I will get there.


Well now you're changing the scenario a bit. Your first post mentioned a speed of 25 MPH which equates to a cadence of about 70, but keeping with the 50/11 combo, 35 MPH would require a cadence of just under 100. Doable for most seasoned riders (my 'norm' is about 92) but not for the majority of noobs.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

Well the story is still the same but maybe I didnt tell enough. I was unable to keep up starting around 25mph-35mph...sorry about that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kerob said:


> Well the story is still the same but maybe I didnt tell enough. I was unable to keep up starting around 25mph-35mph...sorry about that.


Gotcha. With more saddle time you'l be able to spin in the 50/11 combo @ 25. 35 might take a little longer.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

Well the saddle time is on the way...nasty weather in my area all weekend though. I am hoping for a window of decent weather. I hope to get at least 10-20 more miles on it this weekend depending on the storms. The other atternitive to biking is painting and doing some remodeling getting ready for our first baby...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kerob said:


> Well the saddle time is on the way...nasty weather in my area all weekend though. I am hoping for a window of decent weather. I hope to get at least 10-20 more miles on it this weekend depending on the storms. *The other atternitive to biking is painting and doing some remodeling getting ready for our first baby*...


Do what I do. Get_ really _crabby when you can't/ don't bike and everyone around you will be begging you to go ride. Seriously, it works!!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

As a new rider it'll take you a while to develop skills & techniques like effective, smooth spinning. Give yourself some time. Don't immediately think it's necessary for you to start spinning the cranks at 90 - 100 rpm. Just ride around & your own cadence will come naturally. The more you ride the more likely your cadence will increase. Mashing big gears at a low spin rate will quickly tire your legs. Pedaling too fast will stress your cardio vascular system. The ideal situation is to have the two meet in the middle so your legs won't get cooked too fast, and you'll still be able to breathe without sounding like a steam engine. It will help immensely if you can find some experienced riders with which to ride.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

*Dang weather...!*



Mr. Versatile said:


> As a new rider it'll take you a while to develop skills & techniques like effective, smooth spinning. Give yourself some time. Don't immediately think it's necessary for you to start spinning the cranks at 90 - 100 rpm. Just ride around & your own cadence will come naturally. *The more you ride the more likely your cadence will increase. *Mashing big gears at a low spin rate will quickly tire your legs. Pedaling too fast will stress your cardio vascular system. The ideal situation is to have the two meet in the middle so your legs won't get cooked too fast, and you'll still *be able to breathe without sounding like a steam engine*. It will help immensely if you can find some experienced riders with which to ride.


Thanks for the advice. I appriciate how you more experienced riders cruise this forum and answer our questions. I figured this would eventually come with more saddle time but I still just wanted to ask. I didnt get to ride that much this weekend due to nasty rain, wind, and hail. I hope this crappy weather clears so I can get out there. Also Mr. Versatile, I am afraid I do sound like a steam engine when I am out there.


----------

